
Merkle Tree - rayascott
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merkle_tree
======
okket
See also "How Merkle Trees Enable the Decentralized Web" (300 points, 45 days
ago, 52 comments)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15538535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15538535)

